
Show HN: Melondream IPv4 - driftwheeler
http://driftwheeler.com/index.html
======
driftwheeler
Third and final time posting here.

Our decision to use IPv6 cost us more than 70% of our potential users. For
example, the Amazon App Store will fail to validate an app that requires IPv6
connectivity.

Melondream now uses UDP over IPv4. The previous IPv6 client is no longer
compatible with the server.

If you were among the hundreds of Hacker News users who tried to connect but
failed, we invite you to download the new client and try again.

If you succeeded to connect before, and plan to connect again, you must
download the new client. All users must download the new client.

If you're interested in the structure of unsupervised neural network feature
spaces-- which points are near which points-- you will enjoy Melondream. If
you're also interested in the nude female form, well, don't delay... :)

Use server ID "soft1"

